# Shop made pen press



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

I got sick of using my vice to press pens. I picked this drawer slide up at a garage sale a few weeks back. And today figured out a way to use it. Seems very sturdy and strong. I need t make something to help center the barrels, but a good start.


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice rig! I like the drawer slide idea, must work slick!

Myself, I didn't like the lever operated presses, as I found a screw driven press to operate smoother and give me more control. So, I made my own press using a length of 3/8" all thread with a piece of nylon on the end with a concave "cone" cut in it to help center the barrels, nibs, etc. I made a "headstock" for the rod to thread through, attached it to a piece of 3/4" ply, routed a recess for a piece of T-track down the center, and made a moveable stop that slides in the T-track and can be tightened wherever I want, thus keeping me from needing to screw the ram in and out a mile.

So far, it has worked well, though it's not nearly as nice looking as what you made. I ended up with excessive play in the threaded rod, so I had to add some material to the headstock and add a second nut as well, so it's sort of ugly now, but it works excellently.

I'll try to post a pic later.

I really do like that press, looks sweet! I just keep checking it out, real nice work!


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

As a way to center the barrels, use a piece of UHMW plastic or nylon, lock it in your lathe chuck (if you have one) and turn a cone shaped recess in the face and epoxy it to the end of the ram.

The plastic is hard enough to withstand the forces involved, yet will allow the pieces to "slide" to center themselves.

Add another flat section to the stop, and it should work great. 

Drawing an X in the center of the flat piece on the stop helps you align that end of the pen, and keeping it flat gives you a good surface to push the end of the pen blank against without worry of pushing the brass tube out or cracking the pen blank. And the UHMW or nylon won't dent as easily as wood will.
Or, you could just use a piece of lexan for the flat on the stop, as it's plenty hard enough to hold up and tough enough not to break.


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

Here is a picture of my screw-drive pen-press clamped onto my little bench. Like I said, it's not the best looking by far, but it does work and work well at that.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

Interesting design, I never thought of a screw type press. I like the idea, and can see how you would be able to control it better.
as far as keeping the pens center while pressing, 

I cut 2 plexi squares 1/4" thick and cut a V out of one of them. then glued them together(X2) then glued them in place with epoxy. that keeps the tubes center while pressing.

your design looks great! I think you should put a handle on that turning wheel.


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words, much appreciated.

There is a handle on the wheel, just a small piece of dowel, but it's there! 

The press works quite well, and it's actually much faster than one might think it would be as well. I do need to upgrade to a knob of some sort on the bolt that holds the stop-block in place. Using a ratchet or wrench does slow things down just a bit, bit it's not the end of the world by far.

Wayne


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Grabbed a Harbor Freight arbor press on sale, smallest one they had. Removed the ram, drilled a hole in the end of it, and cross drilled it for a set screw. Then I turned a piece of delrin rod down to fit the hole in the ram, and left a collar to butt against the end of the ram.

A scrap piece of aluminum plate was drilled with 3 - 1/4" holes, two on one side and one on the reverse. The one on the reverse was opened to 3/8 (I think, IIRC) and a dowel inserted. A 1/4" steel rod was inserted in one of the holes on the top (pressed in), and a piece of square stock was drilled to hold the mechanism for insertion into the barrel.

I later did away with the square stock, as dropping the mechanism in the hole worked just fine. To assemble, I drop a barrel over the rod, set the pen point on top, and press it in. Then I drop the twist mechanism in the hole, swivel the block so it's under the ram, and press the barrel onto the mechanism. The last step is to drop the other barrel over the rod and press the end cap in. Fastest way I've found yet.

The mod to the ram can be used to attach other "ends" of delrin or metal for other pressing jobs.


----------

